# Friend would like some history



## watch origins (Dec 1, 2010)

My friend says he looked all over the net for info on his clock and came up empty and I immediately thought of us. If it was a wrist watch I have some knowledge but with clocks I am left wanting. Made in Germany.
View attachment 1003859
View attachment 1003860


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

As the dial already indicates, it's a Mauthe.

In 1844 Friedrich Mauthe and his wife Marie (née Kienzle - dies ring a bell ??) founded a company in Schwenningen to produce watch parts. End of the 1860s Mauthe began to produce their own wall clocks (and movements). Some have been produced by homework by so called "Gewerblern", others have been produced in a more "industrial" way. 

The Mauthe sons Christian (1845-1909) and James (1847-1915) took over in 1876. In 1886 Mauthe began manufacturing its own spring.

Around 1900, alarm clocks, pendulum wall clocks, grandfather clocks, office clocks and so called "Buffet Uhren" "Buffet clocks" werde offered, the number of employees at that time went up to about 1,100 people. In 1904 the 3rd deneration took over (Eugene Schreiber (1877-1939) - son of Christian Mauthe, Dr. Fritz Mauthe (1875-1951) - son of Jacob and Mauthe Alfred (1879-1911) - son of Jacob Mauthe.

In 1925 Mauthe announced a new trademark. It shows a right-looking eagle with outstretched wings, holding in its talons a three-part round plate with the letters F, M and S. 
Early in 1930 the company produced about 45.000 clocks per week (2000 employees). About 60% were produced for export markets, England for example.


In the Mid-30s Mauthe started to manufacture their first wrist watches, some were supplied to the German Army ("Wehrmacht").

From 1946 on Mauthe re-started with the production of wrist watches. 

The clock shown in your pic is a typical buffet clock of those times.


----------



## theksti272 (Sep 19, 2011)

I am really interested in these types of watches because now a days we won't be able to saw this Wrist Watches.


----------



## watch origins (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks Mike. I believe he will be quite pleased.


----------



## 440saw (Feb 1, 2012)

Post your MAUTHE clocks here

same clock


----------

